# Are things getting worse or....



## jmcdonald (Jul 20, 2011)

Granted im only 34 years old. I grew up with the internet and I surf 3 to 4 hours a day. Are things getting bad or are we just hearing about things in real time? I found a website (http://theextinctionprotocol.wordpress.com/) and it really opened my eyes. I have been prepping for a couple of years and it seems everyday something serious happens daily.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Things are definitely worse politically, financially, and morally. America is going bankrupt and we're becoming a police state. There is definitely more hostility towards Christians and more anti-semitism than there used to be. Both are increasing.

America is becoming a country without economic opportunity. Pre-tax income peaked in 1974. For about 35 years, from 1945 to 1980, an 18 year old could walk into a factory and get a good paying job on the spot. The people who got those jobs are losing them as factories close or they retire. 18 year olds now entering the work force are working for much lower wages at Wal-Mart and Target.

Weather around the world is more erratic. Some places have flooding one year and drought the next. There's increased danger of starvation around the world. I don't believe earthquakes are more common than they used to be. The biggest decade for killer quakes remains the 1930s. Global warming is a complete and total fraud. It's an industry that tries to use panic to introduce radical new environmental rules to impose the UN's Agenda 21.

We could be on the verge of World War 3 in the middle east. Iran is gearing up for war with Israel. Obama and NATO are trying to force Assad from power but he has Russia and China as allies. Ahmadinejad has already threatened Israel and the US with nuclear weapons. He has said that both countries have to be destroyed before the 12th imam (the muslim messiah) can return. America and/or NATO is in the process of forcing out secular middle east rulers so they be replaced with radical muslim governments that are hostile to the US and Israel. That's already happened in Tunisia, Morocco, and Libya. Egypt, as far as we know, collapsed on its own. Assad in Syria is next but he has Russia and China as allies. Saudi Arabia is on the list. It's rulers live like decadent westerners and they're key allies of the US. We're going to see another big mideast war. Possibly the time when the prophesy in Ezekiel 38 and 39 is literally fulfilled: an attack on Israel so massive that God himself literally comes to Israel's rescue.

In the US were seeing big increases in crime. Along with large groups of young people involved in robberies or attacks on people. We're seeing the fruit of people raised without a sense of right and wrong by single mothers on welfare. The boys and men have no respect for authority because their mothers and their schools have been unwilling or unable to control them. The girls are much more likely to grow up to be single mothers that have more children than people in the middle class. We have a multi-ethnic underclass that's reproducing faster than the rest of society. We have a prison population that increased 10 fold in 30 years with illegitimacy as the prime cause.

We have a rising world population during a time when weather is more erratic and aquifers are being depleted. Hunger will lead to political instability and war. We live in a decade with the bleakest future since the 1930s.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Yup, I think you are right on both counts jmcd. Things are getting worse AND we hear about them almost instantly!! There are a plethra of problems as BillS noted. In addition I think there are just WAAYYYYY tooo many people these days. The number of crazy sumbeeches goes up per-capita. There will always be the whacks out there, that'll never change. 

All I can really say is pray for the best but be prepared for the worst!!!! If and when it comes, ride the wave and survive to help be a positive factor for the future!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

The house of cards is being built higher and higher....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to the hell we made, almost ready for occupation.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Your absolutely right, things are getting worse. I am currently at a Casino in north MS, having a relaxing weekend away from the busy schedules and stress of ATL. Anyway, last night, my wife was having fun playing on the casinos money and I decided to hit Beale St for some great BBQ and some good music. While I was eating a great slab of Ribs at PIGS (if ever in Memphis and you like BBQ, try them). Anyway the wife calls and says can you stop by a WalMart on your way back, "I need some feminine things"... Being the good husband, I map the closest one in the NAV system. Needless to say the closest to Beale St was 9.5 miles away and me not knowingly, drove straight into the heart of Memphis ghetto. Oh well, I am there and I have a GA CCL, which is honored in MS so I go in and get what I need. Driving back to MS the NAV takes me through more of the same area... As I was driving, I am not making this up, I heard 2 different gun shots and at least a dozen different police sirens through the drive. Yep, it's getting worse. BTW, less than 6 mo ago, I went to Beale St on a Sat, just walked down the street, ate had fun... This time, I had to wait in line to be searched and wander by the police, I had driven by the check point prior to parking so I left my Walther in the truck... What BS.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Things are getting a lot worse. In fact, the media doesn't report half of what is really going on. Ask any cop!


----------

